# Looking for Prym Sock Loom



## Scrubbienut

Does anyone here have a large Prym sock loom for sale? I found a couple on eBay, but I thought I'd ask here first before I made a purchase.


----------



## Mary Cardiff

I got one and hate it its at the bottom of the my box.The instruction were bad,The yarn kept coming off the wire pegs,Maybe someone else had better luck with it,


----------



## Scrubbienut

Oooh..that doesn't sound good. I've got one coming...I'll let you know what I think.


----------



## Mary Cardiff

I have another one,It has metal pegs ,cannot get on with it,Maybe it just me.There is some better instructions on Utube,Good luck


----------



## eljay1250

Hi, I've been looking at the Prym for some time. Mostly the sock pattern. Waiting for them to get patterns online also. But, so far, no luck. I have a similar sock pattern and wanted just sock patterns. However, I can only find this loom at sites in England. The postage and cost would be high. I just wrote the company asking for their sock instructions, so I hope I hear back from them soon.

Are you in the US? Are you selling your loom? If so, how much are you asking for it? Not promising I could purchase it as funds are low for crafting at the moment. But, I would try to see if it could be squeezed out<G>
Have you tried other patterns on your loom? Do you have othe looms? I belong to quite a large looming community-dozen or more online groups, with loomers around the world.
Hugs,
LindaJ
[email protected]


----------



## Mary Cardiff

Sorry I am in the UK,You can have the one I have got, If the postage is not to high,I think mine is a medium size,But to be honest,Even if you only paid the postage,It would just be a waste of money,The instructions are really bad,Dont get a sock pattern,


----------



## Mary Cardiff

I have 4 round looms, 4 straight looms ,the dreaded sock loom,And I am waithing for an All in one Loom to be delivered,coming from the states to the Uk the postage is almost the same as the price of the loom.I love the round looms,The straight looms the pegs are smaller but the are over 1/2 aparted,So have to use 2 strands of Double yarn,The advert said could be use with 1 strand of double yarn,So I am not very pleased with them,I have made hats scarfs socks and slippers on the looms,Waiting for the"All in one" before I try anything more,Read the posting below about the sock loom,I have lost the box and the instruction leaflet,


----------



## ernai

There is a 'soundless' video on how to use the Prym Sock Loom

http://wn.com/Prym

Sort of shows you how to use it but with no sound!!! .......

I have a sock loom from Lion which I haven't used yet. I believe the round looms have a sock pattern but I haven't had a chance to look at the pattern book to see if there is one there. Will check later and post result.

Irene


----------



## gclemens

I got my Pym sock looms in the mail yesterday. After having tried the wooden rectangle sock loom I wanted to give this a try. The yarn will slip off the pegs as you knit and I find that the most troublesome part. However after working on it for a few hours I'm finding that it is faster and easier to use than the wooden one. We'll see how the socks turn out!


----------



## sand334

I have the KB Sock Loom and have made a couple pairs of socks. I have not had a problem with it. I have all the round looms, and all the KB looms, Sock, All-n=one, and the 28 inch. I love them all. Never heard of the Prym Sock Loom. The KB Sock loom is adjustable, for all different sizes, It might be a better investment.


----------



## gclemens

Well, I have the KB but didn't care for it. . . may have been the yarn I used. The Pym is oval in shape and is very fast and easy. We'll see how it goes for the rest of the sock and may try the KB again.


----------



## Sheryl K

Hello and sorry for the extremely late reply. I have just purchased a prym sock loom on Wish. It was 'free', just pay $2.00 shipping. Now just need to find patterns.


----------

